# You Know You Are Addicted To Outbackers When...



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

You start browsing the forums on your blackberry and have the site bookmarked in it.

Kos


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

When you come home from 4 days of camping in your Outback trailer and you immediately go to your computer and check all 6 pages of forums you missed while you were gone... That's about 1 to 2 hours down the drain...


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

You bought an Outback after seeing an Outbackers Rally!

& You check 10 times a day for new posts and are disappointed when there aren't any!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

... you sold your Outback 3 years ago and you keep coming back


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And that explains what its really all about...the people









John


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

You check "Today's Top 20 Posters" and notice that you are ahead of Oregon Camper.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> You check "Today's Top 20 Posters" and notice that you are ahead of Oregon Camper.


That's quite a feat! He has 10X the posts I do! And he has 4X the posts I have just today.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jcat67 said:


> You check "Today's Top 20 Posters" and notice that you are ahead of Oregon Camper.


Whoa...how did that happen.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

KosinTrouble said:


> You start browsing the forums on your blackberry and have the site bookmarked in it.


. . .and your point?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You check "Today's Top 20 Posters" and notice that you are ahead of Oregon Camper.


Whoa...how did that happen.








[/quote]

Relax, Jim. It's over!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> You check "Today's Top 20 Posters" and notice that you are ahead of Oregon Camper.


Whoa...how did that happen.








[/quote]

Relax, Jim. It's over!
[/quote]

Whew....the earth can now continue to rotate around the sun.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

You tell your wife "SShhhhhhhhhh!..." when she is talking to you while you are trying to catch up on the latest posts...
At least the OB is comfortable to sleep in while in the back yard!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> You tell your wife "SShhhhhhhhhh!..." when she is talking to you while you are trying to catch up on the latest posts...
> At least the OB is comfortable to sleep in while in the back yard!


LOL...somes days/nights wish I had that option.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You tell your wife "SShhhhhhhhhh!..." when she is talking to you while you are trying to catch up on the latest posts...
> At least the OB is comfortable to sleep in while in the back yard!


LOL...somes days/nights wish I had that option.








[/quote]

Oooooh! I hope she doesn't read this post!









Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

When you find yourself at work laughing to yourself (at least you thought you were) and your co-workers are staring at you with concerned and worried looks....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Not that that has EVER happened to me...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Did I mention denial was also a tell tale sign.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

You come home from camping and the first thing you do is log into Outbackers to see if you were noticed in a 'Sighting' thread !!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you are pulling out in 21 hours for the rally, you have 6,000 things to do and you house looks like a cyclone came through and you stop to check Outbackers







...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
several times


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

When every conversation you have starts....

"You know Jim at Outbackers said....." or "You know Judy at Outbackers suggested....." or "You know Doug at Outbackers went too....." and your friends have heard it so much they now exactly what / who you are talking about!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> When every conversation you have starts....
> 
> "You know Jim at Outbackers said....." or "You know Judy at Outbackers suggested....." or "You know Doug at Outbackers went too....." and your friends have heard it so much they now exactly what / who you are talking about!!!


Now that's just crazy talk!

.

.

Who in the world would do that?









MaeJae


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Now that's just crazy talk!
> 
> .
> 
> ...


No - crazy talk is trying to explain to everyone why I know that MaeJae has well greased balls!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Now that's just crazy talk!
> 
> .
> 
> ...


No - crazy talk is trying to explain to everyone why I know that MaeJae has well greased balls!








[/quote]

ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Now that's just crazy talk!
> 
> .
> 
> ...


No - crazy talk is trying to explain to everyone why I know that MaeJae has well greased balls!








[/quote]


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that "grease the ball" made Outbackers history and shall live forever. LMAO


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

KosinTrouble said:


> You start browsing the forums on your blackberry and have the site bookmarked in it.
> 
> Kos


You take your laptop camping and spend most of the time checking posts and threads instead checking the level of your Jack Daniels....
Anybody else on this one with me?
Bob


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

You have Outbackers.com on your browser tool bar


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> You start browsing the forums on your blackberry and have the site bookmarked in it.
> 
> Kos


You take your laptop camping and spend most of the time checking posts and threads instead checking the level of your Jack Daniels....
Anybody else on this one with me?
Bob

[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> You have Outbackers.com on your browser tool bar


Hey Doug...can you make us a "gadget" for our Google Sidebar? That would be neat!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Now that's just crazy talk!
> 
> .
> 
> ...


No - crazy talk is trying to explain to everyone why I know that MaeJae has well greased balls!








[/quote]









[/quote]
I don't care who you are ...that's FUNNY!









MaeJae







<<<sunshine and goodness!










BTW... my kids think I am cRAZY!!!!







they can hear
me laughing and automatically say.. are you on Outbackers???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Now that's just crazy talk!
> 
> .
> 
> ...


No - crazy talk is trying to explain to everyone why I know that MaeJae has well greased balls!








[/quote]









[/quote]
I don't care who you are ...that's FUNNY!









MaeJae







<<<sunshine and goodness!










BTW... my kids think I am cRAZY!!!!







they can hear
me laughing and automatically say.. are you on Outbackers???








[/quote]







Do they hear when something comes out your nose and onto your keyboard too?


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Now that's just crazy talk!
> 
> .
> 
> ...


No - crazy talk is trying to explain to everyone why I know that MaeJae has well greased balls!








[/quote]









[/quote]
I don't care who you are ...that's FUNNY!









MaeJae







<<<sunshine and goodness!










BTW... my kids think I am cRAZY!!!!







they can hear
me laughing and automatically say.. are you on Outbackers???








[/quote]







Do they hear when something comes out your nose and onto your keyboard too?
[/quote]

Now that is gross......but I like it.


----------

